

Calculating Color Contrast for Legible Text - dhotson
http://particletree.com/notebook/calculating-color-contrast-for-legible-text/

======
chime
Sweet! They developed this and used it in Wufoo. I love it when research/lab
work is immediately useful for live systems.

A while ago, I wrote a little library to give a new random palette of colors
using the ColorMatch.dk <http://colormatch.dk/> algorithm - 7 color random
palette: <http://chir.ag/tech/download/7-color-random-palette/> (php). I used
it a while for my tech blog and it worked pretty well. There is some code in
there to make sure the foreground/background contrast is handled well, though
I don't think it's as optimal as in the linked article. Still, could be
interesting for others who like colors.

------
jwilliams
This is also a good resource: <http://colorfilter.wickline.org/>

Lets you see what your site looks like with various forms of color-blindness.

------
ars
Where were you a while ago? I had a long discussion on wikipedia trying to
find a formula, but was unsuccessful:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Reference_desk/Archiv...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Reference_desk/Archives/Mathematics/2008_January_22#Inverse_color)

And BTW, just black or white is not enough. There are some colors that are
hard to read with either black or white. See the the wiki archive for some
examples.

